# POLL: New run of the Vantage?



## Noel_ (Oct 18, 2012)

Based on the discussion in here, I thought we might do a small survey to investigate the actual interest of a Vantage comeback.


----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd buy one...


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

I voted 'no'. Not because I do not want to see the Vantage being reintroduced, but because I would like to see and buy other MKIIs (new models): e.g. a super compressor cased watch, a la the IWC Aquatimer and/or a chrono like the Aquastar Chrono. Since Bill is a one man army, I think the reintroduction will interfere with future (new) models.

Menno

Aquatimer - pic form Le Blog de Montres









Pic from WUS, originally by Alistair Gibbons


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Did someone say MkII Super Compressor???


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

_*Yes!!!*_


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

***** said:


> Did someone say MkII Super Compressor???


BAM! Bang on the money! Thanks for showing.

Menno


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Bill has no bracelets for the Vantage. In fact, the keen observer would have noticed that the last watches were sold on NATO only. 

New Vantage run = new bracelet run, which means we existing owners could get a shot at a riveted bracelet, and other owners who never had an opportunity to get a bracelet could have one. And oh yeah, lots of folks who want a Vantage could buy one. 

I like it, please do it Bill. 

Btw, I have been wearing mine all week and loving it! 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I also voted no. I don't think it's so easy to resurrect an old line and Bill is a very focussed man. He's been bringing us new items like the Paradive, Kingston, Nassau and while I haven't handled any of them, they look fantastic. I think we all know what to expect in terms of timelines for new launches and I appreciate Bill's work and attention to detail. We have no choice but to be patient, but based on the mob response it's been worth the wait every time. With the GMT and 300 in the works, plus previous discussions about new Stingrays, etc. I think the Vantage is a distant dream if anything. 

Personally, I'd rather endure the wait for other new, exciting MkII models rather than for rebuilds of previous models. I'd love to see a twin crown super compressor based on the IWC, or perhaps a MkII Super Kontiki IDF, IWC Ocean 2000, or maybe even a classic chrono homage?


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

It would be much easier to resurrect an established product that already has existing molds than to develop a new product.


----------



## broadarrow1011 (Aug 21, 2011)

new vantage? oh yesssssss


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

I would love to see new watches more than old watches, so even though I don't want to see the vantage come back, I would like to see some kind of three-hander, whether it's a field or pilot's watch.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: Good Day All, it was close to a toss-up to get to a decision to vote, but I voted "no" for many of the reasons previously noted - With the additional thoughts, first; any decision to produce a watch, whether 'old' or not, inspired by previous efforts or not, is ultimately up to Mr. Yao; not us. Secondly; (with respect to the mention of the bracelet issue noted above), if the Vantage does return, who (besides Mr. Yao) is to say it would be like the previous iteration - Would the parts of the 'new' version (bracelet) be compatible or work with the previous version?

Mr. Yao's demonstrated method seems to be a continuing evolution of design and function, and sometimes the new, improved 'descendant' product, while externally somewhat similar in appearance, can be quite different in every respect from the forebear. For example compare and contrast the Blackwater and the Paradive.

All of this being said, if a new version of the Vantage were to become available, I *know* I would seriously consider purchasing it, especially if it had a rivet-style vintage bracelet - b-) :-!

I would also like to see the other Projects get to the point of (Key West and Project 300) watches in production. One man can only do so much - the expansion of his company and the width and breadth of his product line is up to him. Mr. Yao will make the decisions (or not) to take on other additional production, and I can wait. :think:

I also have an idea that there may be other fabulous Projects coming in the future....;-)

-I am wearing my Vantage as I think about this...It's Great |>|>

-Best to all, Have a Great Day-


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a shortage of Explorer homages, much less ref. 1016's, much less anything close to MkII quality.

I vote yes. Bring back the Vantage! (Or do a 300-piece limited edition with 36mm case and a rivited bracelet.--*That* might bring me out of my watch-buying hibernation.)

Tapatalk


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

36mm is a pipe dream. That being said I would buy one in a heart beat. Either that or a gilt dial version of the last release or even better yet, a 36mm with a gilt dial. 
However, a reissue of the last one would not get my support. Two reasons, the first one is a little selfish, I already got one and would rather see the value of it rise. Were Bill to reissue a watch that's been out of production for less than a year you can guarantee the collector value would plummet. The second reason is basically an extension of the first. Bill has already announced that the last release of the Vantage was the final release. What trust would people have if Bill rereleaseed it after that? What's to stop a rerelease of the Kingston? How fair is that to people that have already paid the inflated second hand market price? After making a statement of "final issue" it simply can't be reissued without devaluing the brand. Any new issue will have to be differentiated. 
Personally, I think a thread discussing what a new "Vantage" should look like would be time better spent.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

I voted no, but then I'm one of those jerks that has one already... The Yes/No decision was tough though; I've been mulling it over since this thread was posted.

Would I buy one if Bill produced another run? Probably. Especially if it's a 36mm, riveted bracelet version, ala 1016 (in this case, the decision would go from "probably" to definitely). If that was the design, I'd stand behind that decision...like the Nassau compared to the Kingston...slight differences but both sweet watches.

But, like many others have said, Bill's plate is consistently full, and I lean toward the preference to see new stuff verses a re-edition in this case.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a crazy thought.

Make it another limited in just one configuration. Do a gloss gilt no-date dial with a riveted bracelet. Size would be up for polling/debate.

The other option would be to allow for a 1019 Milgauss dial and handset configuration.


























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

TheDude said:


> Here's a crazy thought.
> 
> Make it another limited in just one configuration. Do a gloss gilt no-date dial with a riveted bracelet. Size would be up for polling/debate.
> 
> The other option would be to allow for a 1019 Milgauss dial and handset configuration.


This is what I'm talking about. You just said it with far fewer words and much nicer pictures:-!

To be clear, I voted No.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

TheDude said:


> Here's a crazy thought.
> 
> Make it another limited in just one configuration. Do a gloss gilt no-date dial with a riveted bracelet. Size would be up for polling/debate.
> 
> ...


BTW, I would buy one or both of these in a Vantage case. That's one reason to reissue, throw in a few more dial and handset options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Noel_ (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting reflections from a lot of you here since I started this thread. Certainly I respect the "need" from a lot of collectors to see new models from Bill. However, It would be very lucrative for Bill to relaunch a model where all development is made and where there is a clear market opportunity. 

One, to continue to please people with his excellent work.
Two, to increase return on investments and use this money to possibly make even more complicated models.

It has been said before; the Vantage is what the Explorer should look and function like today. It's a fantastic model that deserves even more wrist time than it has today.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

***** said:


> Did someone say MkII Super Compressor???


FANTASTIC!

Yummy!!!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I voted Yes, however after reading the No voters' comments, I agree with them, too. Saying "One Time Only Issue', then reissuing is likely to damage the company's promise keeping. And the value keeping will be jeopardized as well. I totally understand and agree with all of you.

All right, here is another crazy opinion: What about the Vantage (As The Due's first foto) plus day / date complication? Just a thought. Some like no date, some prefer date only, and I definitely love to have day / date combo for my daily life and work. And of course the drilled lug is a must. I love those wonderful drilled lugs for both user friendliness (While changing straps and spring bars) and also for the esthetic beauty / look.










Very best regards to you all . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TheDude said:


> Here's a crazy thought.
> 
> Make it another limited in just one configuration. Do a gloss gilt no-date dial with a riveted bracelet. Size would be up for polling/debate.


I'd be down for that. In a heartbeat.

I didn't remember Bill had already declared the Vantage model at an end. In that case, I agree that bringing it back as a general model would be disingenuous. Even more reason to do a LE.

Or a blue snowflake homage to the Tudor 9410/10 French Navy Sub, but that's a topic for another thread. ;-)



















(Pics borrowed from www.scubawatch.org.)
Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'd be down for that. In a heartbeat.
> 
> I didn't remember Bill had already declared the Vantage model at an end. In that case, I agree that bringing it back as a general model would be disingenuous. Even more reason to do a LE.
> 
> ...


You mean like this?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Purchased a very nice Vantage today... Appears to be in LNIB condition. It will rotate well with my other MKII's and my EXPII 

gman54


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

gman54 said:


> Purchased a very nice Vantage today... Appears to be in LNIB condition. It will rotate well with my other MKII's and my EXPII
> 
> gman54


I'm so jealous. Sometimes it is really frustrating to be a fan of MKII... the model I'm interested in at any given moment seems to be impossible to find. At any rate, since I started my original thread "Return of the Vantage?", there seems to be a clear demand for this model or something like it. Hopefully Bill notices.

If I can't find one, does anyone have any suggestions for an alternative? Is anyone else making something 1016-esque?

Thanks


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ugh... You guys kill me.

I voted "no" but _now_, for the last couple of days, I can't get a 36mm, gilt-dial, rivet, Vantage LE out of my head...with drilled lugs...Mmmmm, drilled lugs... o|


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TheDude said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 862742
> 
> ...


Actually no. I have been a bit put off by OWC.

What I mean is a Bill Yao tribute to the Tudor M.N. Sub with all Bill's characteristic attention to detail and beautifully complicated processes.

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

rmassony said:


> If I can't find one, does anyone have any suggestions for an alternative? Is anyone else making something 1016-esque?


Have a look at the Smiths Everest from Timefactors in UK. (Borrowed pic.)










Tapatalk


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Have a look at the Smiths Everest from Timefactors in UK. (Borrowed pic.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone out there have (or had) a Vantage _and_ a TimeFactors Everest? I'm curious how they compare. I was thinking about this one before I was fortunate enough to snag my Vantage.

One thing that bugs me about this watch though, is that TimeFactors acquired the rights to use the Smith's name and then produced this piece in honor of Sir Hillary (according to the lore) wearing a Smith's Deluxe to the summit of Everest (he had a pre-explorer rolex oyster perpetual too, just wasn't wearing it at the time), but the watch is clearly based on the Explorer design...basically an explorer homage with "smith's" on the dial...sort of an odd combination.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

If Bill could bring back the Vantage, but with a Gilt Dial (like the Kingston) with the 3-6-9 dial of course and optional date, for those who want it between the 4 and 5 markers, I'd be in. Whether standard or riveted bracelet. I think that watch in gilt would look mesmerizing.

Also, the date (date wheel) would be black background and gold or even gilt numbers. I think that would look fantastic.

Rich


----------



## Jairogru (Apr 20, 2012)

JCW1980 said:


> Does anyone out there have (or had) a Vantage _and_ a TimeFactors Everest? I'm curious how they compare. I was thinking about this one before I was fortunate enough to snag my Vantage.
> 
> One thing that bugs me about this watch though, is that TimeFactors acquired the rights to use the Smith's name and then produced this piece in honor of Sir Hillary (according to the lore) wearing a Smith's Deluxe to the summit of Everest (he had a pre-explorer rolex oyster perpetual too, just wasn't wearing it at the time), but the watch is clearly based on the Explorer design...basically an explorer homage with "smith's" on the dial...sort of an odd combination.


Same same question here.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

There's a Vantage for sale on TZ-UK (if you're quick...). You need an account on TZ-UK. If you're interested, I'm willing to contact the seller.

Menno


----------



## Jairogru (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice of you (again), Menno. If I didn't already have one, I'd jump for it, fantastic watch. Still waiting for my Blackwater to appear ...
Jairo


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I have owned both and a Zeno Explorer. The Smiths wears a bit larger due to the lug to lug length. In terms of quality there is very little in it.

I think a gilt dialled Vantage in 36mm with rivet bracelet would be fantastic if they do a reissue.



JCW1980 said:


> Does anyone out there have (or had) a Vantage _and_ a TimeFactors Everest? I'm curious how they compare. I was thinking about this one before I was fortunate enough to snag my Vantage.
> 
> One thing that bugs me about this watch though, is that TimeFactors acquired the rights to use the Smith's name and then produced this piece in honor of Sir Hillary (according to the lore) wearing a Smith's Deluxe to the summit of Everest (he had a pre-explorer rolex oyster perpetual too, just wasn't wearing it at the time), but the watch is clearly based on the Explorer design...basically an explorer homage with "smith's" on the dial...sort of an odd combination.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Appreciate the reply! I had never heard of the Zeno Explorer. Thanks!


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

dowsing said:


> I have owned both and a Zeno Explorer. The Smiths wears a bit larger due to the lug to lug length. In terms of quality there is very little in it.
> 
> I think a gilt dialled Vantage in 36mm with rivet bracelet would be fantastic if they do a reissue.


Agree 100%. A 36mm Vantage would be tremendous. One with a 2892 would be absolutely killer.

Unfortunately, the poor proportions of the dial + hands totally kill the Zeno Explorer for me: The hands are too short for the dial size and the extended minute markers at the edge of the dial look completely out of proportion. When I first saw it I thought it was a joke or a temporary mockup with retrofitted temporary dial and hands.


----------



## OxfordAndy (Sep 29, 2012)

Personally I would prefer to see a new run of LRRP Mil Sub GMT


----------



## Addy711 (Apr 5, 2012)

Watches with rotating bezels are hugely popular but it would be nice see an offering for a watch without. Something in the spirit of an explorer would be my preference but a military style watch would be great too.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Along that line, possibly an old Rolex/Panerai homage?

Ref. 6154

















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## napoleon bonaparte (Feb 22, 2010)

36mm Vantage with a gilt no date dial, C3 lume, drilled lugs with a riveted bracelet... perfection!


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

napoleon bonaparte said:


> 36mm Vantage with a gilt no date dial, C3 lume, drilled lugs with a riveted bracelet... perfection!


I'd prefer to stay at 38mm and offer a date option, but otherwise I'm totally in. I'd order two today. The gilt could be just amazing. Would the arabic numerals be outlined in gilt?

Would love to hear Bill's thoughts on this.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

rmassony said:


> Would the arabic numerals be outlined in gilt?
> 
> Would love to hear Bill's thoughts on this.


No, not if you want it to be faithful to the original.

















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

***** said:


> Did someone say MkII Super Compressor???


Awesome!


----------



## dontcallmeguy (May 19, 2012)

There are at least 35 people interested in a new version of the vantage (probably many more once they get wind of it)...how about a group buy? How many orders do we need to make this happen?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TheDude said:


> No, not if you want it to be faithful to the original.
> 
> View attachment 870071
> 
> ...


Yes. That.

38mm & date option would be fine with me. But make it look like the gilt 1016!

Tapatalk


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

TheDude said:


> No, not if you want it to be faithful to the original.
> 
> View attachment 870071
> 
> ...


That is a beauty.


----------



## ThreeEmperor (Jan 21, 2012)

Definitely will purchase the new vintage.

On the verge of buying a preown for now..


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Vantage popped up on ebay today. (A Quad 10 too fwiw.)

Tapatalk


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

TheDude said:


> No, not if you want it to be faithful to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I want. Wow.


----------



## Noel_ (Oct 18, 2012)

dontcallmeguy said:


> There are at least 35 people interested in a new version of the vantage (probably many more once they get wind of it)...how about a group buy? How many orders do we need to make this happen?


I m obvously in!


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

rmassony said:


> I'd prefer to stay at 38mm and offer a date option, but otherwise I'm totally in. I'd order two today. The gilt could be just amazing. Would the arabic numerals be outlined in gilt?
> 
> Would love to hear Bill's thoughts on this.


...If this config appeared - 38mm, gilt, date or no date - I'd buy two as well...


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

dontcallmeguy said:


> There are at least 35 people interested in a new version of the vantage (probably many more once they get wind of it)...how about a group buy? How many orders do we need to make this happen?


Count me in.


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

How would this work? (I'm in.)


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it would be great to hear from Bill if he had some time to respond. He's probably trying to catch up with work and with the other projects that are on the go. 

Maybe this can be another limited edition watch - that would be great to have a gilt trio: Kingston / Key West / Gilt Vantage?

But it would be nice to know if this project had any chance at all...or we're just dreaming here. Bill?


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

I know I'm getting way ahead of things, but I thought that it might be fun to try to come up with a name for this project. What about "Kathmandu"? It may be too obvious of a reference for the Explorer, it sounds a little rhyme-y ("MKII Kathmandu"), and it's a little cumbersome, but it fits the naming conventions of Bill's other LE gilt creations: named after a place and starting with a "k". Any other ideas?

I think I want this watch to happen too much. Hopefully Bill can weigh in at some point.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

rmassony said:


> I know I'm getting way ahead of things, but I thought that it might be fun to try to come up with a name for this project. What about "Kathmandu"? It may be too obvious of a reference for the Explorer, it sounds a little rhyme-y ("MKII Kathmandu"), and it's a little cumbersome, but it fits the naming conventions of Bill's other LE gilt creations: named after a place and starting with a "k". Any other ideas?
> 
> I think I want this watch to happen too much. Hopefully Bill can weigh in at some point.


Or it could be called the MKII "Polar" in reference to the 1969 expedition to the North Pole. One of our MKII forum members recently posted a link on this subject - regarding a collector who managed to get his hands on a 1016 previously owned by one of the polar expedition members.

Yeah, we're gonna need a ruling from Bill...I've been giving this way too much thought.


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my contribution to the name pile: Mk II Frontier


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish Bill wouldn't keep ignoring this thread...

His audience practically begs for a response.

Name suggestion: MKII Voyager


----------



## ThreeEmperor (Jan 21, 2012)

Name suggestion : summit or peak


----------



## wats911 (Feb 6, 2007)

MKII Vapor. Use of "V" ties it to the Vantage. Also, it doesn't exist (for now).


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

I would be happy with the re-introduction of the Vantage, no LE's needed.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd possibly buy a Vantage..

I prefer see a homage to the Rolex DateJust or Tudor Classic.

I haven't found one alternative to that stunning DateJust style that remotely moves me. Just fakes or weak attempts.. I'd love to see MKII create a quality recreation of the piece.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

diggitygiggitydan said:


> I prefer see a homage to the Rolex DateJust or Tudor Classic.
> 
> I haven't found one alternative to that stunning DateJust style that remotely moves me. Just fakes or weak attempts.. I'd love to see MKII create a quality recreation of the piece.


Well, good news, in the time it would take for MKII to put a datejust homage out, you could definitely save up some money and just buy an actual rolex datejust. The datejust has been produced in such huge numbers, for so long, that there are tons and tons of them out there, and if you're not super picky about the reference, you can get your hands on a steel version for a song...less than $2k with a little patience. The two-tone might cost you a little more than steel, but interestingly, they don't command much of a premium.

A second-hand datejust is going to be one of the most affordable rolexes out there. And then you'd have a rollie in the stable next to your MKIIs. 

Does it sound like _I_ have given this some thought? ;-)

My 2 cents...


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

...oh yeah. And look up the 16264 "thunderbird" reference.

It's a really cool version, and something I think MKII fans would appreciate. It's a datejust with a turn-o-graph bezel. Interesting historical significance? You bet. Legend has it that Chuck Yeager wore one of these when he broke the sound barrier for the first time...so...first watch to travel faster than sound. Pretty cool.

Speaking of Chuck Yeager, he was apparently a life long fan of rolex, having been photographed wearing an oyster-perpetual, an early big-crown red triangle sub, and a gmt-master...and probably more.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

JCW1980 said:


> ...oh yeah. And look up the 16264 "thunderbird" reference.


It looks like a milguass with a turnable bezel.


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions for reaching out to Bill on this? Or is the forum really the best option? I don't want to be pushy, but it would be nice to know if this idea is DOA as far as MKII is concerned.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

rmassony said:


> Anyone have suggestions for reaching out to Bill on this? Or is the forum really the best option? I don't want to be pushy, but it would be nice to know if this idea is DOA as far as MKII is concerned.


This is Bill's forum. If he won't respond, he just simply might not at all. He is pretty busy anyway...


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

A Vantage listed about an hour ago... sold within 15 minutes. Tough out there.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been on a business trip for two weeks, only brought the Kinston. I miss my Vantage.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

JCW1980 said:


> ...oh yeah. And look up the 16264 "thunderbird" reference.
> 
> It's a really cool version, and something I think MKII fans would appreciate. It's a datejust with a turn-o-graph bezel. Interesting historical significance? You bet. Legend has it that Chuck Yeager wore one of these when he broke the sound barrier for the first time...so...first watch to travel faster than sound. Pretty cool.


Don't recall seeing that before.... CLASSY!



JCW1980 said:


> ... big-crown red triangle sub, ....


What IS it with wearing the bezel spun 180° out? (Index @ 30 min mark.) Connery's 6538 was shown that way in FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE too (Soviet embassy scene, "Is your clock correct?" ). Honest question.... 

// Sent from a mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> What IS it with wearing the bezel spun 180° out? (Index @ 30 min mark.) Connery's 6538 was shown that way in FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE too (Soviet embassy scene, "Is your clock correct?" ).


Yeah, that's weird, especially since the triangle is _exactly_ at 6 o'clock...looks intentional.


----------



## Foucault71 (May 4, 2010)

Missed it last time so would be sure and buy one if got another chance.


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

My hopeful MKII Christmas wish is for Bill to tell us that he's going to offer a new run of the Vantage, this time with a gilt dial and rivet bracelet. Would definitely make my day. Happy Holidays!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

rmassony said:


> My hopeful MKII Christmas wish is for Bill to tell us that he's going to offer a new run of the Vantage, this time with a gilt dial and rivet bracelet. Would definitely make my day. Happy Holidays!


Yessir! :-!

I would buy one! |>|>

:think: _I'm in deep, deep ...uh. Oh well. _;-)

:-d:-d

-Best to all, Enjoy those MKIIs!- 

-Happy Holidays!-


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Yessir! :-!
> 
> I would buy one! |>|>
> 
> ...


Let's get the momentum rolling on this. I would buy two gilt/riveted Vantages in different combos...better if they're 38mm


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

rmassony said:


> My hopeful MKII Christmas wish is for Bill to tell us that he's going to offer a new run of the Vantage, this time with a gilt dial and rivet bracelet. Would definitely make my day. Happy Holidays!


That would be the perfect gift from Santa Cl_Yao_se. ;-)


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

kkmark said:


> Let's get the momentum rolling on this. I would buy two gilt/riveted Vantages in different combos...better if they're 38mm


You know that the Vantage is 39mm right?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

TheDude said:


> You know that the Vantage is 39mm right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Yup, just referring to the discussion on page 5 of the thread talking about the possibility of a 38mm


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in NYC with the wife this weekend; there are some amazing vintage watch Dealers in Manhattan. Visited Tempvs Fvgit this afternoon...walked up and keyed straight in on a beautiful 1016. The condition & patina looked just like the pics that TheDude posted.

If Bill sees fit to produce a new run (gilt, rivet, 36mm, & a super proud crystal) then I am down.



TheDude said:


> View attachment 870071
> 
> 
> View attachment 870072


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

kkmark said:


> Yup, just referring to the discussion on page 5 of the thread talking about the possibility of a 38mm


Cool. I'm just wondering if it's possible to tell a 1mm difference on a watch case. It doesn't strike me as a meaningful difference in size.

Bill could simply polish the case a half mm on each side and it would be 38mm. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

TheDude said:


> Cool. I'm just wondering if it's possible to tell a 1mm difference on a watch case. It doesn't strike me as a meaningful difference in size.
> 
> Bill could simply polish the case a half mm on each side and it would be 38mm.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I never thought carefully about that...probably wouldn't be meaningful at all, you're right. Guess I'd better get my hands on a Vantage to see first hand. Have wanted one ever since I saw the pic of your Vantage side by side with your Red Sub...


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

I think depth matters more than width. I have an O&W 5512 repro (2824-2) with a shallower case, both wear comfortably
though. 

// Sent from my mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> I think depth matters more than width. I have an O&W 5512 repro (2824-2) with a shallower case, both wear comfortably
> though.
> 
> // Sent from my mobile. Misspellings happen. //


You're right, the Vantage is a bit deeper than an Exp, etc... However it's not really too deep.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TheDude said:


> Cool. I'm just wondering if it's possible to tell a 1mm difference on a watch case. It doesn't strike me as a meaningful difference in size.
> 
> Bill could simply polish the case a half mm on each side and it would be 38mm.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I just don't want a Vantage the same size as my Kingston. 36-38mm is the sweet spot for Explorer style watches, IMO.

Tapatalk


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd vote 36mm, since I've already got one in 39mm. ;-)

A 36mm gilt next to a 39mm non-gilt would be sweet add to the collection.


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

JCW1980 said:


> I'd vote 36mm, since I've already got one in 39mm. ;-)
> 
> A 36mm gilt next to a 39mm non-gilt would be sweet add to the collection.


Picking up a Vantage in Jan so I'm in for the 36mm gilts...if they ever get off the drawing board...(edit...if they ever make it to the drawing board...)


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Shrug to all the folks who don't want the same size. I don't see any issue with the Kingston vs Nassau. 

Also, if the size isn't the same, you won't be able to install the riveted bracelet on the old Vantage. That's something I very much want to do.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

We might get both a re-issue of the 39mm and a new 36mm gilt, with two different riveted bracelets, one 20mm and the other 18mm - here's to hoping!


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

TheDude said:


> Also, if the size isn't the same, you won't be able to install the riveted bracelet on the old Vantage. That's something I very much want to do.


Good point.


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

TheDude said:


> Shrug to all the folks who don't want the same size. I don't see any issue with the Kingston vs Nassau.
> 
> Also, if the size isn't the same, you won't be able to install the riveted bracelet on the old Vantage. That's something I very much want to do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Not only that, but I imagine that changing the case size would make this a much more time consuming project for Bill.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Where do I send my money for one with *gilt dial and gilt hands*.

Actually, I'll $end enough money for two of these.

Where? Tell me now.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about this 36mm gilt vantage idea. My 39mm vantage is actually starting to seem a bit big (but I still love it ;-)). Even got me contemplating splurging on a 1016.

I dont know if this idea will ever gain traction, but I hope so. This also makes me think...I'm pretty sure we haven't seen a post from Bill in a good three months...


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

I love the Rolex dial with the 3, 6, 9 numerals' lume within steel markers. Not cheap, i know. 

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## HJR (Jun 30, 2009)

Count me in as a potential customer.


----------



## HJR (Jun 30, 2009)

TheDude said:


>


Just to remind everyone what we are talking about he is that pic again. That would be so nice, but in a 39mm in my book.


----------



## ThreeEmperor (Jan 21, 2012)

Perhaps a touchy question... Have been looking for a mint used vantage for a while.. am wondering am i price myself out..
had done some search through past transcation and come to own assumption to price myself 42-45% markdown of currently 1 on sale...

I wonder what is the original selling price of the vantage...

cheers


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

ThreeEmperor said:


> Perhaps a touchy question... Have been looking for a mint used vantage for a while.. am wondering am i price myself out..
> had done some search through past transcation and come to own assumption to price myself 42-45% markdown of currently 1 on sale...
> 
> I wonder what is the original selling price of the vantage...
> ...


My invoice dated 7/7/2008 says $615 for Vantage on bracelet plus $12.50 S&H.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

As much as I want a Vantage, the one that's currently up for sale is too rich for my blood. I would be willing to pay something in that range for a BNIB gilt version direct from Bill (with my name on the warranty). But if you're going used, you can get a whole lot of watch for $1200 (or even $1000).


----------



## HJR (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I have eyed that one too, but it is too rich for my blood too. I am kicking myself for missing out on the one in December that went for $600.


----------



## ThreeEmperor (Jan 21, 2012)

TheDude said:


> My invoice dated 7/7/2008 says $615 for Vantage on bracelet plus $12.50 S&H.


Appreciated.

It is a waiting game. Await another pop up soon.


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

Many of us waiting for this watch to pop up I guess.

Hoping Bill can give his feedback on the Vantage discussions, now that he's back. Still willing to pay for 2 gilt 38mms on a riveted bracelet. I'd bet there are more than a few of us interested in this config, the version 2.0 of the 6610.

Even if the answer is "never", I'd still like to know.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

More inspiration from a sale on the Rolex Passion Marketplace.

1954 model 6098. Selling for a scant 10,500 Euro

View attachment 967775


View attachment 967776


rmassony had asked about outlining the numerals in gold. Looks like this older model had this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Same watch.

View attachment 967781


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Gilt honeycomb 6350 from 1953. $17,500.

View attachment 967789


View attachment 967791


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, I'm diggin' that honeycomb dial!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

TheDude said:


> 1954 model 6098. Selling for a scant 10,500 Euro
> 
> View attachment 967775
> 
> ...


*Yeah, baby, yeah!* That's what I'm talking 'bout, gilt dial outlines, and that's my preferred minute hand: arrow-ended lume (not square rectangle), and a spear tip end to intercept the chapter ring markers.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

a 39mm or 40mm (ish) size and I'll ask you to be quiet and just take my money! plain, printed dial with date is fine by me. a simple tough watch fit for any explorer.


----------

